# Comments from eAcceleration Stop-Sign Users



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Searching for opinions concerning this product


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I have never heard of this.............sorry


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here about it.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Product:
eAcceleration/Veloz Stop-Sign

Domains:
eacceleration.com
eanthology.net
stop-sign.com
veloz.com

Comments:
Note on eAcceleration Stop-Sign:
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm#ss_note

So I would not trust the software.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info Hewee--the Stop-Sign product was recommended to me by a person who repairs computers. I'm currently using Spybot Search & Destroy, Spyware Blaster, Microsoft's spyware beta version, and Winpatrol which have done quite well. Also used Adaware but didn't install on a recent re-format. Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your great without the Stop-Sign.
Well get Spyware Guard, a router and a good firewall as these 3 will help you from getting anything on your PC.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Grief............stop sign is bad.............


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

SIR****TMG said:


> Good Grief............stop sign is bad.............


 A neighbor uses it and recommended, but from all comments and references provided by you folks, I'm not about to use it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

At one time eAcceleration was listed as being good but they changed there ways and became bad.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

hewee said:


> At one time eAcceleration was listed as being good but they changed there ways and became bad.


I read the references you provided earlier and would tend to agree that they confirm some issues for this company. As I said, this neighbor likes. He repairs computers infected with spyware and installs the product on newly formatted hard drives. That's why I raised the question. I have not been troubled with spyware issues but always looking for something that others have used and recommend.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

clsxmas,

You should have your neighbor go to http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm and read up bcause he can do better in helping out I would think.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

That's what you pointed out on August 10 posting. I sent it off, but evidently it didn't make a difference. I tried!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee quess he likes it that way because you said "He repairs computers infected with spyware" so he makes money getting the PC's back.


----------

